# HELP ! 35 and Hormonal



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi

If being 35 and hormonal hasn't scared everyone off I am hoping to get some advise and direction from all you experienced gym users.

6 months ago I had major surgery (hysterectomy) and ever since then have found keeping my weight down a real battle. I have never been large and am frightened I will head that way if I do not take charge of myself now. Apparently because of my surgery my hormones have gone into overdrive and I am at a point where weight gain would be very easy.

I go to the gym 3 x a week. This involves a couple of classes, I have just started with pilates and I also do a general go around the machines in the gym aswell, so don't really have any structure, but am unsure as to where to begin. I did ask in my gym, but the lad didn't seem to have much of a clue and so I thought I would have a look around the internet and see what I could find.

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be eternally grateful.

Hayley


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you have made the first step in seeking advice...

i would not do any thing drastic though so what i would do first is to make sure your diet is Higher in protein than both carbs and fats then make the carbs low to medium and the same with fats, eating 5-6 small meals a day along with drinking 3-4L a day.

As for your gym workout i would do both cardio and weights as this has been proven to burn more fat than either one alone, imo you need to stick with one exercise equipment for 45min session rather than skip from one machine to another every 10minutes...

then go onto a small weight workout maybe looking at doing

back/chest one day

arms/shoulders another day

quads/hams the final day

hope this helps please ask any questions you have.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you for your quick reply. Can you recommend anywhere for researching what carbs are medium etc ? At the moment I do try and drink 2 litres of water a day so will have to up that - eating lots of meals a day will be no problem though !!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Carb sources: Brown long grain rice (It's either low or med I forget), brown basmati rice (Low), whole meal bread/ pita (Med), wholemeal pasta (Med), New potato (Low), Sweet potato (Low), Yams (Low) and everyones fav carb Oats (Low)

I guess I don't need to add that veg and fruit are important, most fruit is low GI, with banana's and kiwi's being two exceptions I can think of.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hayley by medium i mean in amount so say 100g per day instead of 300g...

what is your weight i have just helped out another women and i could manipulate the diet to suit yourself if you want.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

I am 5ft 3 and weigh 9stone give or take a pound.

I did take some pics but wasn't sure about putting them up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

post them up when you feel you are ready...


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

OK here goes. Im not sure the pics are of any use but this is how I look and as you can see I have no definition at all


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

personaly i think you got a awsome body as you are and thats how i like women to be :}

but if u looking to get more defination the boys with help u on here as i'm new myself so

i'll leave it for the boys whos been doing it for yrs help u out.

good luck with what your after hun and stick around be nice to see u in a month or to see how u progressing.


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

hi hayley seeing your pics you have no problem in getting the definition you want you have a perfect shape and if you upped the intake of protien and lowerd carbs and fats it wouldnt take great deal of effort to get were you want the drinking of water is very important often overlooked by many but keep up the good work kepp me posted how it goes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you certainly have a decent base to start with Hayley here is a diet i would look at using for yourself.

Diet:

-4 egg whites 2 yolks scrambled(you can add a little low fat cheese for taste)

-1 scoop protein drink + 1 serving of seeds or nuts approx 30g or 1tbsp of natural peanut butter(ingrediants read only peanuts)

-Tuna(1 tin) or 150g chicken + salad(lots of)

-1 scoop protein drink + 1 serving of seeds or nuts approx 30g or 1tbsp of natural peanut butter(ingrediants read only peanuts)

-200g chicken or turkey + veg (twice a week have 200g salmon instead)

once a week maybe on a sat or sun eat whatever you want within reason this will help stimulate your metabolism again plus raise your leptin levels.

drink 4L of water per day.

supplements:

2g vit C ED

2 x B complex ED

2 x Multi Vit(am\pm) ED

a decent fatburner Extreme nutrition have a very good one that worked great for my sister


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, and especially Pscarb for posting a diet, which I will be following. I do have one question though - what do you mean by ED at the end of the supplements ? Looks like I need to double my water intake too.

Thank you again for being so helpful


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

ED means everyday


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

and water is realy realy important so make sure u drink enough a day

whats your goals to keep wight down or cut the fat u have atm as well just out of intrest


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I think Paul has given you a really good, nice, simple plan to follow which shouldn't be too hard to follow.

My gf is following something similar now she has started training again after giving birth to our daughter, she was in a similar frame of mind as yourself, she has made good progress so I think you will too.

I also think you should be proud of the pictures you've put up, not too many women at 35 look that good, they definetely made me look twice.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

*drools* perfection...stay as you are..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now i wonder why more women dont put up pictures please dont scare hayley away guys....

Hayley i gave this sort of diet to my big sister she was much bigger than you and dropped from a size 22 to 12 in just over a year.

If you have any questions concerning the diet pm me.....


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I think Paul has given you a really good, nice, simple plan to follow which shouldn't be too hard to follow.
> 
> My gf is following something similar now she has started training again after giving birth to our daughter, she was in a similar frame of mind as yourself, she has made good progress so I think you will too.
> 
> I also think you should be proud of the pictures you've put up, not too many women at 35 look that good, they definetely made me look twice.


only twice lol....i saved them...


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys.

PScarb, wow your sister did fabulously and I will be starting the diet you suggested in the morning. I actually went shopping for food that isn't in a prepackaged wrapper today !

Five-O, its good to hear that other women in a similar situation have had good results too. I have had 2 children, plus a hysterectomy so the odds are in my favour of getting very blobby unless I take myself in check, hence being here asking for some advise.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Hayley said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> PScarb, wow your sister did fabulously and I will be starting the diet you suggested in the morning. I actually went shopping for food that isn't in a prepackaged wrapper today !
> 
> Five-O, its good to hear that other women in a similar situation have had good results too. I have had 2 children, plus a hysterectomy so the odds are in my favour of getting very blobby unless I take myself in check, hence being here asking for some advise.


Well, like Paul said, you have a very nice base to start from and eating clean and sensibly will only enhance it, not sure if I missed it but what type of training routine are you following, my gf Kelly had very good results using supersets, back to back exercises, with little to no rest, it was very effective.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

I am going to take PSCarbs advise and stick to 45 mins of cardio on one machine then do some light weights.

What are supersets and what do they involve ?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Hayley said:


> I am going to take PSCarbs advise and stick to 45 mins of cardio on one machine then do some light weights.
> 
> What are supersets and what do they involve ?


Its basically doing either 2 exercises consectively or straight after each other, for example, you could do a set of bicep curls followed straight after with no rest by tricep pushdowns. Just to give you an idea, it will help build stamina and its quite intense, the gf found it as effective as doing cardio because you have very little rest but your training with little or no rest during the session. You would still do your cardio aswell of course but its just an idea.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Its a whole minefield isn't it this diet and exercise lark. I am used to going to the gym, taking a class or two and then having a go on the machines. How do you know how much weight you should be lifting ? (I'm sorry I am so thick) !

Also how many exercises make a set ?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Hayley said:


> Its a whole minefield isn't it this diet and exercise lark. I am used to going to the gym, taking a class or two and then having a go on the machines. How do you know how much weight you should be lifting ? (I'm sorry I am so thick) !
> 
> Also how many exercises make a set ?


Id stick to 2-3 exercises per bodypart Hayley, and then you want to be aiming for 12-15 reps or so on each one, make it so the last few are very difficult to complete, you need to be really pushing it and working hard, lol, the routine I made for Kelly had her feeling slightly unwell the first few times but she had a marked improvement in her condition and it brought out some nice definition.

Im by no means an expert on training women, im into a totally different style of training but im just passing on something that worked well for Kelly, im sure what your doing is working well, the pictures are impressive, your far from in any danger of looking bad thats for sure.

Ill try and dig out the routine she has/had, my thoughts are if it isn't broken it don't need fixing, I think you'll see some nice improvements with the diet Paul outlined.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my experience women definitely need to use weights differently to men, use machines more than free weights.

use the routine i posted up Hayley as you really should not need to train more than 3 times a week with weights plus an additional 2 times with cardio so your in the gym 5 times a week but build up gradually otherwise you will run yourself down.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks 

I generally go to the gym 3 x a week so will increase it from there.

Did some cardio this morning on the horrible cross trainer for 45 mins !! This better work or I'll be sulking


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

keep us updated hun be nice to see how u do


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my last comment was unwarranted, i apologise


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hayley said:


> I actually went shopping for food that isn't in a prepackaged wrapper today !


I think that this is the most important thing about diet and keeping fit, kind of like learning how to eat. Funny thing is tho 99% of people who diet think that they do it and when they lose the weight they can eat what they want again!

Like weight watchers, I know people who go on a diet with them and for dinner they go round the supermarket and pile loads of weight watchers premade frozen dinners! :crazy:

Real food tastes so much easier than processed sh1te


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> in my experience women definitely need to use weights differently to men, use machines more than free weights.
> 
> use the routine i posted up Hayley as you really should not need to train more than 3 times a week with weights plus an additional 2 times with cardio so your in the gym 5 times a week but build up gradually otherwise you will run yourself down.


Good luck with the training Hayley, hope you reach your desred goals. Its so useful to join a site such as this and receive potentially life altering advice (FOR FREE) from very knowledgable people. PS Carb in what cases is it better for women to use more machines than free weights and when you mention use weight differently to men, what do you mean exactly? I am trying to learn as much info as poss so i can pass the knowledge on! (sorry for the slight thread sabbotage).


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I feel woman benefit just as much from free weights, it will certainly make them stronger as it would men, not picking an argument though Paul, JMO y'know.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah i think all women should use machines until they are confident and ready enough to use free weights. It can be a bit intimidating for them 

Keep up the good work hayley looking good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dru0111 said:


> Good luck with the training Hayley, hope you reach your desred goals. Its so useful to join a site such as this and receive potentially life altering advice (FOR FREE) from very knowledgable people. PS Carb in what cases is it better for women to use more machines than free weights and when you mention use weight differently to men, what do you mean exactly? I am trying to learn as much info as poss so i can pass the knowledge on! (sorry for the slight thread sabbotage).


By saying this i mean that most women feel more at ease with using machines over free weights this in itself makes training more fun which when starting out like hayley is the whole point.

Yes Women can use free weights but overtraining and injuries are more common men have different stabalising muscles to women.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Yes Women can use free weights but overtraining and injuries are more common men have different stabalising muscles to women.


I understand that free weights etc can be quite daunting for both men and women. Would the plan be to eventually move from the machines etc to light/ moderate compound free weight lifting? I thought the male and female anatomy were (apart from the obvious) the same. How can we have different stabalising muscles? I am in no way trying to be argumentative, just curious.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Dru - it's cos women are weaker than men. I'm pretty sure that's what Paul is trying to say.

j/k


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well in some ways they are mainly because of how they are made you normally find women are stronger in the legs/hips area than they are in the upper body.

if you take a women who has never trained and place her on a basic core exercise program she will more often than not give up with aches and pains now if you place her on an exercise program that uses mostly machines because of the support these machines give she will not have as many aches and pains and by this i do not mean DOMS.....

saying all of this machines in my opinion can create a decent physique on their own you dont need free weights to build a decent physique.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

hayley, you look great! Hope my girl looks as good as you when she is 35, pscarb knows his stuff so he will be able to help sort your eating out and training. Personally though I dont think you need much changed on that bod of yours  but each to there own. Good luck for the future


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, its only wednesday but I am finding everything nice and easy to follow so far. I have settled on going to the gym on alternate days and the diet is really nice.

Lets hope it continues to be this easy and I get toned asap


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Its just I have seen awesome results in girls that free squat, lunge etc (especially if they have never done it!). Transformes lower body!


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually i read somewhere that pound for pound, women are stronger! I think it's something to do with them having more muscle fibres. Can someone back me up?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Stanco said:


> Actually i read somewhere that pound for pound, women are stronger! I think it's something to do with them having more muscle fibres. Can someone back me up?


LOL - Don't be silly.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I have just about completed my first week and have thoroughly enjoyed both the diet and exercise. I haven't weighed myself, because I am not looking to really lose any weight, just tone up and get some nice definition - if I drop a couple of pounds doing this then it will be a bonus.

I certainly feel really well and hope to see results soon


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Staying away from the scales is a good idea as it may be deceptive,simply go off the mirror.

Your weight may remain constant as you tone and gain muscle while fat is lost.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Staying away from the scales is a good idea as it may be deceptive,simply go off the mirror.
> 
> Your weight may remain constant as you tone and gain muscle while fat is lost.


Very good advice, the scales mean nothing, your wanting to improve your tone etc so its the mirror that is going to play the biggest part, if you feel and look nice in that, then who cares what the scales say.

Why not start a journal Hayley? that way you can keep track of your diet and training online


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Why not start a journal Hayley? that way you can keep track of your diet and training online


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Hayley said:


> Why not start a journal Hayley? that way you can keep track of your diet and training online


Thats something I should consider really as it would be a good record and something to look back on.

Im still enjoying my new regime and am certainly feeling more "toned", or maybe its just in the mind


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hayley said:


> Hi
> 
> If being 35 and hormonal hasn't scared everyone off I am hoping to get some advise and direction from all you experienced gym users.
> 
> ...


Having a hysterectomy pretty much tosses you into menopause.

Are you having hot flashes by chance?

HRT for women has been around forever but stay away from the equi stuff as it was in yesterdays paper about premrin and prempro.

Get some of the bio-identical hormones you will feel much better.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Having a hysterectomy pretty much tosses you into menopause.
> 
> Are you having hot flashes by chance?
> 
> ...


When I had my hysterectomy my ovaries were left behind, and so luckily it didn't send me into the menopause, although I have been told I will start earlier than expected.

So far I feel really well. I was so poorly leading up to having my op and although it was a shock as to how slow my recovery was I need feel a million times better.

My reason for getting my diet and fitness right now though is because a lot of women have said they noticed a weight gain following a hysterectomy and also found it harder to lose weight. I don't want that to happen to me and feel that preventention will be easier than waking u one day and suddenly finding I have gained a couple of stone and have to struggle to take it off.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Just a quick update

I am coming into my 4th week of training and already I can see a great improvement, notably in my butt !!!

I have taken this pic to show PScarb how brilliant his diet/advise is and how much I have toned up

Ty so much for helping me and I will continue with the path you set me on

At the start :










Now:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hayley you keep on posting pics like that and you will make me blush girl....very nice ..


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Ha ha - hey you get the thanks for helping me out

my butt and I thank you tremendously. Now I just need to get some abs and I will be happy - well as happy as a girl can ever be at my age !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well i do like to make a womens butt happy 

Stop putting yourself down girl you have a full time job 2 kids and still look good...i know girls in their twenties with no kids that don't have the body you have


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you for the encouraging and kind words


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that is a very nice improvement.

Keep it up and you will get the abs you are asking for.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fantastic improvement Hayley, very noticeable change, kudos for sticking to your diet and training regimen, obviously you are a determined individual.

Welcome to the board and get cracking on your journal


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks.

Im not really sure Id have anything much of interest to put in a journal. I just follow the routine and diet that PScarb gave me and luckily it has payed off a 100 times more than I thought


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hayley said:


> thanks.
> 
> Im not really sure Id have anything much of interest to put in a journal. I just follow the routine and diet that PScarb gave me and luckily it has payed off a 100 times more than I thought


Hayley,looking fantastic,and,i can assure you,there would be alot of interest!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wowser crackin pic H,

Stick at it, the hardest part of training is finding a routine you can stick to so your doing well so far.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Is there a section for journals ? I thought Id have a look and see how people write them etc but can't find them


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hayley said:


> Is there a section for journals ? I thought Id have a look and see how people write them etc but can't find them


you can do a journal as far as I know but you could just start a new post in the "shows, pros and inspiration" part of the forum Hayley


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The journal feature has been down for a while. not sure why really.

Nice thing about journals is you can make it private or public, I think you might even be able to put certain friends on it to be able to see your progress.


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

Cap said:


> you can do a journal as far as I know but you could just start a new post in the "shows, pros and inspiration" part of the forum Hayley


Have you seen the quality of people in there !! No way could I ever dream of being in their league but they certainly make for fantastic reading to a complete novice like me.

Ill just continue to plod along and follow the great advise I have received on here and hopefully get my six pack


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hayley said:


> Have you seen the quality of people in there !! No way could I ever dream of being in their league but they certainly make for fantastic reading to a complete novice like me.
> 
> Ill just continue to plod along and follow the great advise I have received on here and hopefully get my six pack


haha yes but we all have to start somewhere hayley and I dont believe there is a female on the board who has a journal like theirs, it will be good for yourself so you can keep track of exactly what you are doing and how you are progressing 

Who knows maybe you will take the plunge and compete one day eh?


----------



## Hayley (Sep 29, 2007)

At my childrens sports day maybe !!

If I get "buff" I can always knock out the other mothers if they are in the lead haha


----------

